# A/C fan speed surging up and down



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I've noticed the past couple days when driving at slower speeds, less than 20 mph, the A/C fan speed starts fluctuating up and down, anyone else notice this with their Gen 2? It may have been doing it prior, but I just noticed it because I've been running it at higher fan speeds because it's hotter outside


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

my gen 1 does it. I found i have to keep in a lower gear when in stop/go traffic with A/C on.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

There is 6 speeds to the fan for the A/C blower, not 2.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

neile300c said:


> There is 6 speeds to the fan for the A/C blower, not 2.


I'm also in the wrong Generation, wrong fan


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nope. Stays exactly where I set it until the engine shuts off.

There was an early battery cable recall campaign for the car, and there have also been issues with water leakage into the trunk battery compartment. I'd pop the trunk liner and have a look.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I wonder if they mean when braking and stuff they notice a slight dip in fan speed until they're no longer braking? Rather than fan speeds physically changing. I've noticed this exact thing in several cars before, but much more so in smaller engine cars, such as the Cruze. I attributed the fact that the brake boosters require a lot of power and it puts drag on the engine, which causes the fan speeds to surge.. especially noticeable if I have the speed over level 2.

If I'm totally way off base, then you can disregard, but I do totally experience this issue haha


----------



## bandit137 (Jul 12, 2016)

My gen 2 Cruze does this. I believe it's due to alternator output. The charging system has intelligent control that primarily charges while the car is slowing or braking, which causes the voltage to increase which in turn causes fan speed to vary. The setting of the fan doesn't change, but there is a noticeable variation in speed/noise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

There have been many posts on this forum about how GM RVC affects the Cruze.
If the fan speed changes are relatively small but are audible then look into the topics below.
The basics of RVC:

Not your father’s charging system | Search Autoparts

http://www.jcwnapa.com/wp-content/up...E_0614_TE1.pdf


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks guys for the feedback!


----------

